# Buying a car in Valencia - can this be done



## cabezonlover (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Hope you can help us with this one....
We are looking for relocate to Spain and want to spend some time travelling around to decide on where we want to base ourselves. What we are thinking of doing is flying into Valencia and driving around for a month before we spend 2 months visiting friends/family in other parts of Europe. All our flights and travel arrangements are booked. The we will come back to Spain and continue our search, doing some short term rentals and hotel stays for as long as it takes to find where we want to be.
The idea we had was to buy a car in Valencia and travel around for a month, put it in storage for the 2 months we are away and pick it up when we get back. The questions are:
- would it be possible for us to buy a car in Valencia? We have not been to Spain before and are residents of New Zealand (although we have European passports/citizenship). Can we walk in off the street and buy one with no Spanish or other European residence?
- how would we find a good dealer in Valencia who could sell us a car (including paperwork) and maybe store the car for us while we are away? (any recommendations?)

We are looking for a good secondhand car but nothing flash.

Ideas/help greatly appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you can help us with this one....
> We are looking for relocate to Spain and want to spend some time travelling around to decide on where we want to base ourselves. What we are thinking of doing is flying into Valencia and driving around for a month before we spend 2 months visiting friends/family in other parts of Europe. All our flights and travel arrangements are booked. The we will come back to Spain and continue our search, doing some short term rentals and hotel stays for as long as it takes to find where we want to be.
> The idea we had was to buy a car in Valencia and travel around for a month, put it in storage for the 2 months we are away and pick it up when we get back. The questions are:
> ...



you need a NIE number & proof of a proper address - so a rental contract for instance

some dealers will ask for padrón, & some for resident certificates - though neither are a legal requirement


----------



## cabezonlover (Mar 11, 2014)

Proof of a proper address - how can we have this if we are looking for an address?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> Proof of a proper address - how can we have this if we are looking for an address?


that's going to be a problem I admit - but you can't buy a car without an address - & a hotel won't count


----------

